# Installing Drawer slides



## Jwhitman (Oct 23, 2020)

I am building a wide kitchen drawer and opted to use a Knape and Vogt drawer slide 8500. This thing has three sliding members and have very vague instructions. I have never installed a slide and the instructions are confusing. Anyone every put one of these in and know the tricks. The instructions just say stuff like install the rest of the screws. the exact terms are insert, adjust and secure. I checked for videos and found nothing. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
J


----------



## Unfinished Projects (Mar 9, 2021)

While you've probably figured out how to install them, I'll tell you that I installed drawer slides like you have and rested my framing square on the bottom of the rail and the short tongue against the front of the cabinet frame, and drew a line inside the cabinet down to the back of the cabinet. Placing the slide in place with the line visible through the drawer slide and then using an awl to mark a center. The slide on the drawer will be 1 7/8 inches (1/8 inch clearance). With a line drawn on the side of the drawer and the slide in place, again you mark the hole locations and use your awl to center the holes. It's just enough to get the screw started. Hopefully, the cabinet will be square and when installing the drawer in the opening, it will work with ease. Good, good luck.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I am building a wide kitchen drawer and opted to use a Knape and Vogt drawer slide 8500. This thing has three sliding members and have very vague instructions. I have never installed a slide and the instructions are confusing. Anyone every put one of these in and know the tricks. The instructions just say stuff like install the rest of the screws. the exact terms are insert, adjust and secure. I checked for videos and found nothing. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


KV has good literature and diagrams for all their drawer slides on their website. It will not give you instructions, but it will tell you exact placement and tolerances.


----------

